# Is it worth the money....? Cosina 28-105mm 2.8 AF ZOOM LENS



## DaEvilChelle (Jul 31, 2009)

NEW 28-105mm 2.8 AF ZOOM LENS FOR MINOLTA MAXXUM SONY - eBay (item 220458098679 end time Aug-25-09 10:19:51 PDT)

I haven't been able to find out much about this brand, nor any opinions of people who have used a Cosina product. Does anyone have any feedback? I've been scoping out lenses for a while, and the price just seems too good to be true. I've sent a couple of emails to the seller, and they have promised that if I wasn't happy with the product that they'd be more than happy to refund my money and shipping. 

Opinions?


----------



## usayit (Jul 31, 2009)

DaEvilChelle said:


> I haven't been able to find out much about this brand, nor any opinions of people who have used a Cosina product. Does anyone have any feedback?



They are one of the largest optics manufacturers in the world...  mostly all behind the scenes providing for other branded companies.  As for that lens specifically, sorry I don't have any information to give yah.

Cosina made all of my Voigtlander M-mount lenses which have a decent amount of respect within the Leica community as an alternative.


----------



## Dao (Jul 31, 2009)

Since Cosina make so many lenses for other companies, it is hard to say whether it is good or not.

But Cosina do make some great lenses.

For example : Voigtlander SL 125mm f/2.5 

Sample image from that lens found on the net.
http://www.pzimages.com/8Reviews/lenses/voigtlander_lanthar_125_25/samples/326V9409_acr3.jpg


----------



## Dao (Jul 31, 2009)

I found some information regarding the lens.


Cosina AF 28-105mm f/2.8-3.8 MTF data


----------

